# Weekly Photo Challenge #26 for Week of 1/10/16



## wvdawg (Jan 10, 2016)

This week's theme is - SIGN - the interpretation is up to you. 
The Rules:

#1- Photos will be in compliance with the rules of this forum.

#2- This is NOT a competition. The sole intent of this challenge is fun and friendship.

#3- There are no "image quality" standards or requirements. Shots taken with cell phones, iPads, point & shoots, etc. are just as welcome as those taken with DSLRs and top of the line gear. This challenge is about participation and enjoying photography.

#4- Submitted photos will be new pics taken just for this week's challenge. The intent is to get out there and have fun with photography, not to show off stuff you’ve already taken. 

#5- Please submit only one photo per week in the challenge thread that shows your interpretation of this week's theme. Be creative! (You may start your own thread for sharing of your other shots.) 

#6- Challenge yourself to be a participant of each week's challenge, but feel free to jump in at any point.

#7- HAVE FUN!

Dennis


----------



## j_seph (Jan 12, 2016)

*Just having a little fun with this at Walmart*

A "Sign" times are changing


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 13, 2016)

SIGNS yep I got a couple


----------



## rip18 (Jan 15, 2016)

Good ones, yáll!

It just so happens that earlier this week I was working on some signs...  (only two of the images on the sign are mine, and they aren't recent, but this almost final draft of the sign was from earlier this week!).

If you want to see something cool and you are over in the Delta of Mississippi treat yourself to a walk down the Sky Lake Boardwalk!  http://skylakemississippi.org/


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 15, 2016)

Nice getting two of yours incorporated into the sign Rip.  You know which one I like.  He looks good on that tuft of berries!  Cool sign!


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 16, 2016)

*Good sign . . .*

. . . hope it keeps getting lower!


----------



## Batgirl (Jan 20, 2016)

Sorry to post so late, but I took this on the 13th and just forgot to post it up.


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 20, 2016)

More good sign Batgirl!  Nice interpretation.


----------

